# Fuse Replacements



## Brevillance (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking to replace all the fuses in my fuse block (67 Lemans). I know i have 3 bad fuses, but currently have no car (its my DD) to get around to a autoshop and my schedule is so lopsided its hard to get anywhere during day hours (9-9 shift). 

My hope was to order all the fuses off say..Amazon. Thing is i wasnt born in the era where you could actually work on cars (only 21, first car was a 2010 Mazda which i never needed to do any maintinance on). This means im pretty cartarded and am not entirely sure what fuses im looking for. I found a diagram online that tells me the amps and all that, and from that diagram im comming to the assumption i need:

4x SFE 20 Amp 
1x SFE 25 Amp
1x AGC 10 Amp
1x AGC 4 Amp
1x AGA 20 Amp

and that they are all glass fuses.

Now i can look all these up on Amazon but the problem is that Amazon claims they do not fit the 67. And none of the fuses fit, according to Amazon. I was going to just go to pepboys, autozone or wherever else i have nearby to find the fuses, but with no car, no time and no ride its hard to get around. If anyone can help me out and point me in the right direction i would appreciate it; for reference i was looking at Cooper Bussmann fuses.

Thanks in advance guys :willy:


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I would think that most auto parts stores in your area would sell fuses?


----------



## Brevillance (Nov 5, 2014)

its more a lack of time to be able to get it done. im up at 8 to be at work by 9 and dont leave until 9 that night, and with my car currently being unavailable (due to other issues im working on) i cannot drive myself around. Its fairly hard to get around atm so im trying to just take care of the fuses online while i await parts to fix the other issues.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Glass fuses are pretty standard.

If you need to do Amazon, I'd go ahead and do it.

At the least, I can tell you that these will fit: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bussmann-BP-SFE-20-Acting-Glass/dp/B0000AXOK3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423597159&sr=8-1&keywords=sfe+20+amp+fuses[/ame]


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Brevillance said:


> its more a lack of time to be able to get it done. im up at 8 to be at work by 9 and dont leave until 9 that night, and with my car currently being unavailable (due to other issues im working on) i cannot drive myself around. Its fairly hard to get around atm so im trying to just take care of the fuses online while i await parts to fix the other issues.


I think most auto parts stores have online ordering etc.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the letters of the fuse part # determine the length of the fuse. I would get spares. they come 5 in a pack. the old style glass fuses are getting harder to find these days. a local auto store that has some n.o.s. buss fuses is the best place to buy them. otherwise you will pay a lot more from a restoration parts house. I remember selling them for $1.25 a 5 pack.


----------



## Parbs (3 mo ago)

I know I am responding to an old post But the problem remains the same for many people. 
I discovered these small fuse converters called flexfuse. I replaced all my fuses to blade type without needing to put an entirely new fuse box. Image borrowed from their website.


----------

